# 350 L'Arsenal Figures



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I have seen these figures used in many 350 Refit kits. I have never heard of them. Where can I get some?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I ordered mine directly from the manufacturer in France.
http://www.larsenal.com/GB/index.php

There is a domestic source, but I'm not sure who they are. Someone else on here undoubtedly knows.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

I heard that Tamiya has 1/350 scale figures that are incredibly cheap...and you get a lot for your buck.

Is this true?


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

yup, you get 144 figures in a "kit". I have two of them... gonna use most on my 1:350th titanic but some will be going into my refits.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

The Fujimi 1/350 scale figures are better than the Tamiya ones.

Fujimi's are 2 dimensional while the Tamiya's are simply flat plastic in the silohette of people. Much like photoetch.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> Fujimi's are 2 dimensional while the Tamiya's are simply flat plastic in the silohette of people. Much like photoetch.


Uhm - 2 dimensional IS flat, isn`t it?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

The l'arsenal figures are 3D and are pretty nice. You just have to be careful in removing them from their resin blocks. 

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-984


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Tamiya figures are a little flat, but for $11.00 you get 144 figures. Thats a great deal to me. The 350 L'Arsenal Figures are nice as well


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Krako said:


> I ordered mine directly from the manufacturer in France.
> http://www.larsenal.com/GB/index.php
> 
> There is a domestic source, but I'm not sure who they are. Someone else on here undoubtedly knows.


I have tried to order from their online catalog, but it cannot be found...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know of a U.S.-based source for 1/350 scale figures? (L'Arsenal or otherwise?) Looking more for 3D than "flat" figures but...


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Gold medal models do 1/350th stuff with relief etching so they are not just flat - they are still pretty thin though.

http://www.goldmm.com/ships/gmsanfig.htm

http://www.goldmm.com/ships/gms3figr.htm

http://www.goldmm.com/ships/gmsanfig.htm

http://www.goldmm.com/

Mike


----------



## Frank2056 (Mar 23, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> Does anyone know of a U.S.-based source for 1/350 scale figures? (L'Arsenal or otherwise?) Looking more for 3D than "flat" figures but...


I've been lurking for a while, and since this is my first post I can't include links:

Pacific Front Hobbies (pacificfront.com) has the L'Arsenal resin figures:

AC3525 is 50 resin naval figures 
AC3533 is 50 Naval figures at combat posts

The L'Arsenal figures are far better than most others, but I think that the heads are a little too big for the bodies. 
Preiser makes a 1/400 figure set in plastic that are properly proportioned and the difference in size between the 1/350 and 1/400 figures is not noticeable. The part number is Preiser 89400 and if you do a Google search, the first entry (Reynaud's) is a US Distributor.
Prieser also has a _very_ expensive set of hand painted 1/350 scale sailors - 89350. However, Wiener Modellbau in Austria has the unpainted versions of the Preiser figures, their part # WMM135005, which has 12 figures (6 poses x 2 sprues)

Frank


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> I have seen these figures used in many 350 Refit kits. I have never heard of them. Where can I get some?


Might try Pacific Front Hobbies, they tend to have their stuff.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Would these be a good choice? Is this what people have been using in their refit _Enterprises_?

Resin Naval Figures (50) (L'Arsenal 1:350)
[AC3525]


----------

